

Usbkill anti forensic: usb – kill - hephaestos
https://github.com/hephaest0s/usbkill/blob/master/README.md

======
strangecasts
Cool :)

The system() calls seems to limit it to Linux, though - any plans on replacing
them with libusb or something similar?

e: I might give that a shot later today if I have some time, actually. I'll
send in a pull request :)

------
miladiir
I'd love a version for all unix like systems.

